# my first fatty pics



## thebodyman (May 24, 2009)

i did 2 fattys one i did hamburger with green peppers onions seasoning and provolone cheese wrapped that with bacon and the second i did a pork tenderlion with pork sausage peppers onions garlic and some seasoning and rolled that up and tied it and put a few sticks through it that one didnt hold together to well so i had to put alot of sticks through it and the hamburger fatty i made way to big so i had to put that on a pan or it wouldve of fell apart ha ha ha i will add done pics later when it is done


----------



## irishteabear (May 24, 2009)

Looks like you're off to a great start.  Keep us posted with more qview.

Could you do us a favor and have the pics lined up so we can scroll through them vertically in your posts instead of horizontal?  Makes it easier to look at them.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Thanks.


----------



## thebodyman (May 24, 2009)

they are vertical on my page that is werid


----------



## fire it up (May 25, 2009)

Looking good bodyman, good luck.
How much beef did you use, that thing looks huge!


----------



## got14u (May 25, 2009)

way to go for your first time. they look great. waiting for the sliced pics


----------



## thebodyman (May 25, 2009)

yea i used 2 lbs of meat ha ha ha i didnt think that a pound would be enough but now i now that it prolly would of been


----------



## thebodyman (May 25, 2009)




----------



## slanted88 (May 25, 2009)

Man....ya done good! Looks great!


----------



## benjaminr (May 25, 2009)

looks great bud! keep up the good ideas


----------



## tender loins (May 25, 2009)

I think if you go back and use the Edit Button link, if you put the cursor after each pic and hit the Enter key 1-2x, that may solve the problem... without the line breaks the html code tries to put them all on the same line.


----------



## grothe (May 27, 2009)

Dang nice job on your hamburger fattie...the bacon weave looks perfect!
Outstanding job bodyman!!!


----------

